# Pacman Diet



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

I recently purchased a green pacman frog, ive heard several different diets and i know basically whats up, but i want to makesure to not overfeed cause i know they wont tell u when there full. all help is very appriciated


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

How big is your pacman?


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

heres a pic


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

didn't work


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

C.D. said:


> didn't work


the pic?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

When my pac was that size, I gave it 3-4 dusted crickets twice a week


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ok im doin good then, bout how fast till i'll see some growth?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My normal pac grew very very fast, but my albino is growing 
very slow. I am feeding the albino the same way I fed my normal 
when he was the same size.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

hmmmm, thats weird... i wouldent think that would make a difference??

anyway whats ur tank setup??


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pretty simple tank set-up

I have 2... 10 gal tanks
with enough eco earth so they can bury themselves
and a water dish they can sit in, but not deep enough 
that the water goes over their head.

Each have a lid to hold in humidity and 
each also have a under tank heater (uth)


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ya i have the 10_gal just enough bed-a-beast were i can see his head, rck water dish that dosent go over his head and i have some moss on one side over the bead-a-beast, and an UTH of corse, im lookin for new setups cause i think im gonna just take the moss out even tho he seems to love it i want it more basic, plus if he misses his cricket on the first lunge they can hide in there, but idk

oh yea, what about lighting???


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lighting isnt really a big deal with these guys...

I havent done anything special for my pacs 
and they are perfectly healthy.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

alrighty


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

I know this is kind of an old topic, but just so you know the males will grow a lot slower than the females. I have had males that have only gotten 3 inches long, while the female bought at the same time was close to 6 in just about 1.5 years. The males are cool though, because the will croak at night and are more active it seems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not sure you can actually overfeed a frog if you're feeding crickets and worms.

Frogs can get too fat from eating mice and probably fish, too.


----------



## arlo (Jan 10, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Pretty simple tank set-up
> 
> I have 2... 10 gal tanks
> with enough eco earth so they can bury themselves
> ...


how does ur lid look? is just a screen top or is it something different that keeps the humidty better? and recently ive been getting gnat infestations, have any advice on that besides replacing the substrate?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have just the regular locking lid tops from walmart.

Ive never had problems with infestations, I have gotten a few
before, but no big deal...

Try to change the substrate and see if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

arlo said:


> how does ur lid look? is just a screen top or is it something different that keeps the humidty better? and recently ive been getting gnat infestations, have any advice on that besides replacing the substrate?


For my frog, I taped plastic wrap over half of the screen top to help raise the humidity levels.

The top of the terrarium cannot be completely covered and an aquarium glass top can't be used because it doesn't allow the air to circulate. If the air gets too stagnant, the terrarium can get moldy and that could kill the inhabitants.


----------

